# Staining Hardie Board



## sowardb (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,
I have a client who wants to make Hardie Board look like real wood. I was thinking of priming, then a base coat, brushing a stain or glaze and then a clear over that. Does anyone have any suggestions, advice, or experience doing this? Thanks for your help


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

sowardb said:


> Hi there,
> I have a client who wants to make Hardie Board look like real wood. I was thinking of priming, then a base coat, brushing a stain or glaze and then a clear over that. Does anyone have any suggestions, advice, or experience doing this? Thanks for your help


Doesnt it have lettering on it? I would say use and oil primer on the board and then stain it plus a clear.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What about using a natural Cedartone stain, either solid body or semi solid?
I would go acrylic. Or you could do a basecoat of a lighter wood toned color in solid body acrylic stain, then go over it with a darker semi solid or semi trans. You can get pint testers of Arborcoat. I normally don't push it, but I like their solid body for shingles and siding. Not sure if the semi trans would be ok over the solid or not. Semi solid would.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Is it new? Or has it been painted before?

I've stained it once, years ago. It was new, unprimed Hardie. I don't remember the product, but I do know that after some testing/trial/error we discovered that the only way to make it look like stained wood is to wipe it off after applied. backBrushing/backrolling/spraying put it on too thick and just made it look like paint.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

Super deck makes a semi transparent stain for cement siding. Google it and you should have some answers.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

You ever read the manufacture spec sheet on Hardi? It says right on it do not use stains on it.  It will void the warrantee on it. It has to be painted. Don't stain it or you might be involved in a law suit when his siding fails.


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

gabe said:


> Super deck makes a semi transparent stain for cement siding. Google it and you should have some answers.


 
That product used to be called Mason's Select WoodPerfect. It has been reformulated and is now called Duckback Wood Grain Natural Wood Tones.


----------



## sowardb (Aug 18, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone for the useful info.


----------

